# locked door



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang,
took Mrs Topkat to breakfast this morning in our GTO.:rofl:
Locked both doors, went and ate.
Returning to the car the passenger side wouldn't unlock no how no way....
I was totally amased when she finally just up and climbed thru the open window.
Definately a Kodac moment..........
But er.................how do I get the dooor unlocked?
I dont own a slim jim.
thanks as always
Tk 
:cool


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

heh heh heh, a few calibrated taps with my trusty rubber mallet solved the probem!
Life is good!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have the same issue I do with my '67. I just don't lock it. The fix is to replace the broken spring on the lock mechanism. It's a small, external part that pulls a latch allowing it to unlock. Involves door panel removal, etc. The springs are cheap, and available from Chevelle parts places. Or, you can use a regular hardware store spring. I bought the springs a year or so ago, just haven't gotten around to it. With a ragtop, I'd rather someone open the door to steal my road maps than cut a slit in my convertible top!


----------

